# Tracción. tracciones (aplicado en construcción)



## Liberalia

Por favor, se refiere a las tracciones producidas por el asentamiento del edificio.  Yo las traduzco por "tensions", pero me ha entrado la duda... Alguna sugerencia?  Gracias desde ya!!!


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

"Tensions" está bien.


----------



## extremaydura

_*Tracción*_ es la palabra correcta. Aunque lo parezca raro, el suelo ejerce fricción en el sistema de cimentación de un edificio, esta resistencia al movimiento es la propia definición de tracción.  

Si Liberalia tiene dos amigas, una a cada lado y la empujan podríamos decir que son _fuerzas compresivas_; _tensión_ (fuerzas tensoras) es cuando están tirando de tus brazos de manera que sientes que tus hombros de dislocan. 

Son análogas y usualmente están en juego simultaneo/complementario, pero no son lo mismo.


----------



## pops91710

extremaydura said:


> _*Tracción*_ es la palabra correcta. Aunque lo parezca raro, el suelo ejerce fricción en el sistema de cimentación de un edificio, esta resistencia al movimiento es la propia definición de tracción.
> 
> Si Liberalia tiene dos amigas, una a cada lado y la empujan podríamos decir que son _fuerzas compresivas_; _tensión_ (fuerzas tensoras) es cuando están tirando de tus brazos de manera que sientes que tus hombros de dislocan.
> 
> Son análogas y usualmente están en juego simultaneo/complementario, pero no son lo mismo.



Si no estoy equivocando, creo que quiere la traducción de_* tracción*_ para un documento inglés que está preparando Liberalia.

I am inclined to agree with Sprach who is rarely wrong. I would also consider the word "pressure". Look at this website and scroll down to section 3. http://www.activeconcrete.ca/Slabjacking.html

Also check here and do a word search for 'pressure' http://www.myfoundationrepairs.com/Foundation_Repair_Definitions.asp You will see many references to pressure.

*Horizontal Cracks* – Fractures in basement walls generally caused by increased hydrostatic *pressures* causing bowing or leaning.
_*Foundation Cracks*_ – Fractures in concrete walls or slabs generally derived from differential settlement or lateral *pressures*.


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Tracción en español; "traction" en inglés es correcto en el sentido técnico, pero usualmente se refiere al agarre de los pneumáticos. Como dice extremayura, la acción del suelo es la tracción (traction), y produce tensión (tension) en el edificio.


----------



## extremaydura

pops91710 said:


> Si no estoy equivocando, creo que quiere la traducción de_* tracción*_ para un documento inglés que está preparando Liberalia.
> 
> I am inclined to agree with Sprach who is rarely wrong. I would also consider the word "pressure". Look at this website and scroll down to section 3. http://www.activeconcrete.ca/Slabjacking.html



It just happens that commercial/residential construction design and administration is my area of expertise.


----------



## pops91710

It shows! Hope business goes up!


----------



## extremaydura

Thanks, now you know why I'm here _all the time_.  


Marry Xmas!


----------



## Liberalia

Thanks to you all for your interest and collaboration.  From your threads altogether i conclude that the specific term for "tracción" in my case is definitely "tension", understanding it as the "vehicle" and origin of the effect of the traction suffered...  Trust this does not sound too philosophical...


----------



## Liberalia

extremaydura said:


> Thanks, now you know why I'm here _all the time_.
> 
> 
> Marry Xmas!


Also in the US??  Well, we cannot sell here what is already built, imagine how can the industry be... ¿what industry?


----------

